# Search for a (Moline) B3579 disc harrow bearing housing



## Dennis Butler (May 18, 2020)

Search for a (Moline) B3579 disc harrow bearing housing. This is a 7 3/4“ over all length bearing housing.over all length of the spul is 9 3/4”. model name and number unknown because it’s a home made disc.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

There are some similar at Agri Supply


----------

